# Happy New Year: What tools do you use for estimating?



## eMeasure (Jan 13, 2017)

Hello and Happy New Year.

This is Adam again. Firstly I would like to wish everyone here a great 2017 aka Year of the Rooster.

I just wanted to strike up a quick discussion.

What tools to do you use for estimating? 

There's a short poll and, if you have the time and interest, please share what your see as your tools of choice via either the poll or the comments.

Again, here's to 2017 being a great year for us all.


----------

